# Iowa App period



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Another FYI, just so no one forgets/loses track. The period for applying for a deer tag, or buying a preference point is now open. May 5-June 3. 

Pref pts are $50(plus fees, I think my total last year was around $63 or $66)


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Yup! Thanks.
I currently hold 2 points so I'll buy a 3rd and have 4 when I decide to go in a couple years.
Purchased my preference point just now for $55.87 total.

Big T


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

This year is my 3rd as well. Probably go in 2013 as I am doing Kansas and Missouri this year


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Just bought mine. After being drawn last year I'm back to 1 point. Planning on a hunt in 2014.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Gotta do that myself. Got drawn last year as well. Planning on going back in 2013, maybe 2014 for bow season.


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Just got point number one!!!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Point number 1 for me too!!! Only a couple more to hunt the land of dreams....

-Mike


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Liv4Trappin said:


> Point number 1 for me too!!! Only a couple more to hunt the land of dreams....
> 
> -Mike


Let the planning begin!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

millbs said:


> Just got point number one!!!!


 


Liv4Trappin said:


> Point number 1 for me too!!! Only a couple more to hunt the land of dreams....
> 
> -Mike


It should be noted that there ARE areas of Iowa that you can draw every year without extra pref. points.
It's nice to have the points so that you can plan or if you know the area you want to hunt and know how many points it typically takes to draw.
A friend of mine drew the NE corner last year and hunted a 200+-acre public parcel (alone) and killed the biggest buck he's ever seen while hunting (40+ years worth) on the 3rd day of a week long hunt, scored mid 160s. After he killed it he couldn't move it so he knocked on a couple doors and found an off duty cop that was happy to help him with the drag.

T


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I have 2 pionts now,but have to let my buddy catch up with me.So I probly won't put in this year...Unless someone needs me to watch over their property this year.:lol:


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> ...A friend of mine drew the NE corner last year and hunted a 200+-acre public parcel (alone) and killed the biggest buck he's ever seen while hunting (40+ years worth) on the 3rd day of a week long hunt, scored mid 160s. After he killed it he couldn't move it so he knocked on a couple doors and found an off duty cop that was happy to help him with the drag.
> 
> T


Great story! I have 3 points and also plan to hunt public land in a NE county, likely late muzzleloader not this year but next. My son and I are going after moose in N Ontario in September so I need to put Iowa off if I hope to stay employed and married...

Good luck to everyone on your Iowa draws!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Just bought my 4th.


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

Bought my third as soon as they went on sale..thanks for the reminder though..forgot last year!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

A few years back, we drew a SE tag with no pp's.


----------

